# What happened to Medlab?



## Phil_McRevis (Nov 9, 2015)

I noticed they are no longer in the sponsor forum.

I have a pending order and was starting to get concerned that the item hadn't shipped yet. 

Then I come on this morning to message the rep and see they have been removed.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, I was following and it appeared they got their shit together and we're given the nod of approval again.

I've never been scammed in over a decade, and I'm not saying I have been now, but yep it would be a first.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 10, 2015)

Just an issue over dues. They told me they paid but forum's records not reflecting that yet? Some red tape of that nature. They are working on getting it straightened out. Will be back soon.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 10, 2015)

And.... we're back!


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Nov 17, 2015)

Well the pack arrived, but I'm not impressed. Five days on 5iu of the overpriced generic greytops and no symptoms. Getting bloods done on Thursday. Also, not even the slightest tingle in my cock from the 100mg viagra.


----------



## jakemaxsource (Nov 19, 2015)

medlab always goods


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Nov 23, 2015)

Well I stand corrected. That hgh is legit. 

IGF-1: 459
Serum: 28.2

3 hours post 10iu IM .

I will post results in the Medlab subforum when I can edit the personal info.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------

